# Mixing Trailer Music for Theaters.



## Generdyn (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I'm fairly new to this forum and to writing cinematic music. Recently I've been working on writing music for movie and game trailers. I write mostly hybrid stuff. 
*
Is there any advise or good references for Mixing Trailer music to be played in theaters?*

Here is a reference of what I have done in the past.
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/103344826[/flash]

Thanks for any help. :D

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## jleckie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats one 'pumpin' track. I liked it. Everything feels like its on one plane though.


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 26, 2013)

@jleckie:

Hey mate thanks for that, could you explain more about what you mean by "on one plane", are you referring to instrument panning?

Thanks for replying!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Kralc (Aug 26, 2013)

Apologies for not having any advice, but dayum....



That track is awesome.


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 26, 2013)

@Kralc:

Hahaha, thanks dude!! Normally the trailer houses get mixes done themselves once you have finished writing the songs, but I want to improve as much as I can at it...makes the job easy on them.

Thanks for checking it out though man!!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool tune! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GLa9T2CtI

Side-chain compression towards the end on the kick and snare? It's pumping a lot and for me, that interrupts the vibe instead of driving it, especially ducking that main line. Attack, release settings, EQ in the frequencies you want to duck out maybe. There are a few bits begging for a few 'slams', but I'm a sucker for that and would put them anywhere. I like that it's got its own sense of identity while staying trailery. Cool !


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL at the video, so funny!! I'm really glad you like it! 

Thank you also for the mixing advise, I need to work on mixing in general a bit more. Also I think you're right, there is never too many hits and inceptions! 

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome track!

I see what jleckie means by one plane. Id say it sounds a little 2 dimensional, no depth. Too much compression for my taste also, its make the sparkly highs not cut through.

This is what a 3 Dimensional track should sound like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rc9BLGmOsg

Dont be scared to Low & High pass some of your synths! It gives the mix a lot of clarity. 

Great track though!


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

@korgscrew:

Thanks for the constructive criticism dude! I really like the reference track you posted too, I haven't heard that one before. 

I also think you're right, way too much compression and not enough clarity. With the track you sent everything has its own space and is clearly audible throughout the song, even in the climax.

Thanks for replying!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 27, 2013)

Getting space and dimensiona mixes takes a lot of talent and experience.

http://www.mathewlane.com/DrMS.html

This is a great tool for lots of things especially synths. Keep the centre focused and uncluttered is the key.

Great track BTW which is the most important thing. _-)


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

@woodsdenis:

Hey man! Thanks for the reply and the great plugin suggestion, downloading the demo now! I haven't heard of DrMS before, is it a secret weapon of some sort? 

I think that mixing in gaming headphones doesn't help, investing in some new ones now!! :wink: 

I should have some more tracks coming up soon, will definitely get a better mix on them, thanks for your help!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 27, 2013)

Great track, certainly on the right path if you're getting into trailers.

A couple of things that pop out to me... I agree with the 'one plane' comment, and perhaps thats a product of mixing on headphones. Test your mixes out on other monitors if you can, listen in your car, listen on your computer speakers. Trailers are generally not just in a theater, in fact thats a small part of where it ends up... they show up on the internet, on TV, radio, on DVD/home video releases, everywhere basically, so you're music is going to be played on more devices then you can imagine.

Perhaps try getting creative with panning as well, I think that will help as far as space goes, especially when you have a lot of hybrid elements going, that can get cluttered fast. I love autopan on weird elements, it can work wonders.

As far as catering the mix to trailers... I'd recommend just making it the best mix you can. Trailer houses will mix the trailers, and there's a whole lot of other audio competing for space in the mix, so don't get too caught up on that, just do your part, which is to give them a great music track. You can lean towards mastering the tracks a little hotter than normal, thats par for the course, but don't over-compress or compromise the quality in doing so. Also, most music libraries will master the whole release/album as a whole for consistency, so they will likely ask for an unmastered mix when it comes time to delivery... but your own mastering is important for submitting your tracks to prospective libraries.

Hope some of this helps! =o


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

@j_kranz:

Wow dude, Thanks for such a big reply & yeah it helps heaps!!

I think once I get better headphones (looking at AKG K 242 HD) my mixing will improve a bit, also did some research on that DrMS plugin and it really makes a difference! 

Thanks for all the heads up and advise, making my masters hotter is a good idea, see if I can get to -6RMS 

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sick track man!

AKGs are decent, but be careful not to over-do the bass, as those cans won't represent the really low stuff very well. Referencing your mix through your gaming headset might be good to check out the bass response.


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks dude for the kind words, i didn't realize that was an issue with those headphones...will definitely keep that in mind when next mixing a track.

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 27, 2013)

Generdyn,

Great track and yes, the AKGs are low on bass. I write and mix on 271 Studios and they are excellent but have no low end so I have to still do final tweaks in speakers.

BTW, I'm just up the road from you at the Sunshine Coast and trailer music is my focus too.


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advise man!! That's really awesome, I didn't realize how many Aussie where actually on this forum! Do you have a soundcloud or somewhere I can check your music out? 

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 27, 2013)

I just followed you there.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 28, 2013)

We should have a Barbie (Q)


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 28, 2013)

Hehehe sounds good Jdiggity1! :D Then we can collab on a song and submit it to Immediate Music, and become millionaires!!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2013)

This is your friend.

https://www.google.com/search?q=stereo+ ... e&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2013)

This is your friend.

https://www.google.com/search?q=stereo+ ... e&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Mix for theaters >>No Stereo-Effects with the subbass!*

Hi 
I hadn't the time to read all the upper replies. But I think it wasn't mentioned until now.
The bass is important. 
So what ever you do with it keep in mind that the very low bass often is transfered via a subbass system in theaters. That means it should be removed from any stereo effect.
So I would say below 80 Hz a chorused bass or something else is a no go. I often have to convert stereo signals into 5.1 signals for surround systems as we meet them in cinemas etc. All these converting programs generate the mono subbass out of the stereo signal. If the subbass is extremly different in the channels it can lead to "no subbass".
Check your mix and specially the low bass by switching it to mono. If the bass gets weak with the mono signal you should remove stereo effects in the low end.

BTW This test is also OK for upper frequencies. If the mono signal sounds much more weak than the stereo one or if it sounds somehow "funny" you probably have overdone something with the stereo width...
Another possibility is to use a correlation meter.

All the best
Beat


----------



## jleckie (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey man- here is a plug you will really like:

http://www.cytomic.com/glue


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Mix for theaters >>No Stereo-Effects with the subbass!*



Beat Kaufmann @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Hi
> I hadn't the time to read all the upper replies. But I think it wasn't mentioned until now.
> The bass is important.
> So what ever you do with it keep in mind that the very low bass often is transfered via a subbass system in theaters. That means it should be removed from any stereo effect.
> ...



Quite correct, the clever thing about good M/S plugins is that they will remove bass from the side channels if so desired, and focus it in the centre of the image. Or centre bass that is widened too much etc. 
There is no magic plugin or secret weapon, as I have gone on I have found different plugins will solve one part of the equation.

Definitely use a correlation meter, the Flux one is free as is Voxengo Span, which does more and is also free.


----------



## Generdyn (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow thank you everyone for all the awesome feedback and advise! Looks like some of the plugins are a definite go, been doing some research on them. 

Regards,
Generdyn


----------

